
Show HN: Tulip Indicators – Library of Technical Analysis Functions - codeplea
https://tulipindicators.org
======
codeplea
I have been working on this for some time (as part of a larger project), and
published it as open-sourced a couple days ago. I'm wondering if there is any
interest, and I'm hoping for some feedback (good or bad).

Thanks!

